# GE wall oven



## 1074 (Dec 13, 2010)

bottom element won't heat up-even after replacing it just gets warm. Also changed fuse.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

electronic control board or do you have a mechanical clock and thermostat? did you verify 220 volts going to unit or just assume since you replaced fuse that it was getting proper voltage?


----------

